# Cuban Cohibas, I hit the jackpot.



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Once again, someone I know, gave me cigars as a gift they purchased in the dominican republic. I thank them so much, and then immediately take them out to the trash. They are well meaning. This time is was my mail person, who just came back from visiting their family in the domincan. She usually brings me a tin of the monte cristos. See pictures attached LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice...all mine brings me is bills

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Lol, another box of Fauxhibas. The trash is the best place for those.

But it was a nice thought...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I received a fauxhiba once. Thankfully I was told about it here on the forum by @Hudabear before it made it to the flame 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

It was a very nice gesture, that's all that matters😳


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It sucks seeing people get ripped off. I burst a guy's bubble at work about the "cohibas" he bought in Mexico. Told him unless he bought em at an authorized dealer they were pretty much guaranteed to be fake. But he said he liked em, so I didn't go into detail about the crap they find rolled up in the fakes. 
Plus he's a jaggoff and it makes me smile thinkin about what he's actually smoking.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently got back from a bachelor party. We played golf and my friend's soon-to-be brother in law brought some "Cohibas" that he purchased in Havana where he was studying abroad. Needless to say, I was very excited.

That is, until I lit it and it tasted tasted the most basic, cigarette-type tobacco flavor.

But they were from Cuba and he said he bought them from reputable place.

Are there fake Cohibas sold in Cuba? I feel like that would warrant a 30 year jail sentence in that country...

Could it have maybe been his handling of the cigars? They didn't seem dry, but I don't think he was keeping them in a humidor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Seen lots of those in Mexico my last time in T.J.
Its the thought that counts.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

The thought that counts...


----------



## BigB2943 (Jun 1, 2016)

How do you guys spot the fakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks kinda like the ones my coworker bought in Mexico
they are almost as thin as a cigarette. maybe smaller than 38 gauge.




































I've had these for a few months. I forgot about them til I saw your post.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> I recently got back from a bachelor party. We played golf and my friend's soon-to-be brother in law brought some "Cohibas" that he purchased in Havana where he was studying abroad. Needless to say, I was very excited.
> 
> That is, until I lit it and it tasted tasted the most basic, cigarette-type tobacco flavor.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Internet (must be true) is full of stories of people getting ripped off in Cuba. A common tactic is to say the seller works in the factory and gets an allotment of cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> Looks kinda like the ones my coworker bought in Mexico
> they are almost as thin as a cigarette. maybe smaller than 38 gauge.
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks like your enjoying them you only have a few left!:vs_laugh::wink2::surprise:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

No! he gave a bunch of them away, and then gave me these.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

WABOOM said:


> No! he gave a bunch of them away, and then gave me these.


Hah, man those are the worst fakes I've ever seen. The guys I know that bought fakes refused to believe it even after I told them. Kept insisting the glass top Cohibas bought off the street in panama were real and he didn't care what I said.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BigB2943 said:


> How do you guys spot the fakes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Important to have a reference point. You must know what real Cuban cigars. Look, smell, taste like. Packaging seals etc.
There is plenty of info out there if your really interested. Its not like years ago. Today one can google most anything.:vs_cool:


----------

